# How to build a chess board - part 1 - therandomwoodworker



## therandomwoodworker (Dec 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BGw9AIy4gk&list=UUg28X-7SZ_47ojGLICHaiaQ


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

While this might be one way to build a chess board. It's not really the right way to go about it. I prefer gluing strips together then cutting them. Flip them end for end every other and glue them together again. Scrape, sand and go get the pieces.

Also didn't like the way your cutting small pieces. Didn't like the cross armed cut off saw style either. Your holding down the wrong end. Might be too short to hold with your finger. But pinning the piece between the saw blade and the stop is a bad setup.

Also, even though the process requires ripping and cutting with a table saw. It's not at all needed in the video. After advancing the video to the half way point. The basic cuts weren't made yet. Too much time spent on things 99% of us already know. 

Now I don't mean this in a bad way. 

Al


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
+1

Must agree. Better way of doing it. And I do not like using the set up you had with the miter saw......brought back bad memories


----------



## therandomwoodworker (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys. I appreciate the feedback. The miter saw style I use for cutting in the video is related to my arthritis in the shoulder. It's a much more comfortable position for me. As for the video being too basic, my intention is to make it easily repeatable by even a beginning woodworker. I understand that some of that may seem like fluff to an experienced woodworker, but I would rather have them skip around to the parts they need then not include something that would throw a beginner off.

Thanks for taking the time to watch though. 

-Brady


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

therandomwoodworker said:


> Hey guys. I appreciate the feedback. The miter saw style I use for cutting in the video is related to my arthritis in the shoulder. It's a much more comfortable position for me. As for the video being too basic, my intention is to make it easily repeatable by even a beginning woodworker. I understand that some of that may seem like fluff to an experienced woodworker, but I would rather have them skip around to the parts they need then not include something that would throw a beginner off.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to watch though.
> 
> -Brady


Basic is fine LOL...I always enjoy watching others techniques. I have just had bad experiences using the miter saw set up you have. Too much pressure and the piece can go flying or possibly get damaged. 

I laud anyone that makes a video that is designed to encourage and help new woodworkers.

I would do a chess board like AJ said...but I do understand your rationale. I do have to ask, why don't you use the table saw to do the cross cuts? They would be as accurate with a stop block set up before the blade.


----------



## therandomwoodworker (Dec 2, 2014)

My miter saw is way more accurate. I took it to a machine shop and had it adjusted, leveled and squared. My table saw is practically straight out of the box. If I am doing anything requiring some level of accuracy, there is no way I'm choosing the table saw lol.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

therandomwoodworker said:


> My miter saw is way more accurate. I took it to a machine shop and had it adjusted, leveled and squared. My table saw is practically straight out of the box. If I am doing anything requiring some level of accuracy, there is no way I'm choosing the table saw lol.


Accuracy isn't in question. Cutting all the pieces and gluing them together is not the way to make a chess board. 

If this is for learning. Don't show someone an unsafe cut pinning the off fall against a stop.

Al


----------



## therandomwoodworker (Dec 2, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Accuracy isn't in question. Cutting all the pieces and gluing them together is not the way to make a chess board.
> 
> If this is for learning. Don't show someone an unsafe cut pinning the off fall against a stop.
> 
> Al


Its not YOUR preferred way to make a chess board because there is no "way" to make a chess board. My way works for what I am doing and the tools I am working with and my vision for the chess board. If you disagree, that's great, you can do it your way. My videos showcase MY way with my takes on projects. 

-Brady


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

therandomwoodworker said:


> Its not YOUR preferred way to make a chess board because there is no "way" to make a chess board. My way works for what I am doing and the tools I am working with and my vision for the chess board. If you disagree, that's great, you can do it your way. My videos showcase MY way with my takes on projects.
> 
> -Brady


Okay but you seem to be bucking your own peer group. At the very least, use safe cutting methods. If your putting out a video and placing yourself in a leadership position as teacher of a method. It's got to at the very least be safe. 

Al


----------

